# Ribs from freezer to smoker?



## joep1999 (Jan 20, 2018)

thinking about doing ribs tomorrow.  Going to take them right from the freezer and onto the smoker.. thinking 2 hours @250 then pull them off season them and back on they go. After an hour or so pulling them off wrapping them and then back on.  Anyone done this?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 20, 2018)

Personally no, but I think I remember a thread not to long ago about someone doing something like this. I'll try searching. Why not take them out of the freezer today, and defrost?  

Good Luck  

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 20, 2018)

I prefer to thaw mine first.
But when the word gets out Grandpa's doin ribs (Baby Backs), sometimes the crowd surges. And I think I did a rack frozen, or partially anyway. One if those "Ah shoot" moments.
But on the gas Barby. And as I recall, nobody complained. And nobody got sick.
My gas Barby runs in the neighborhood of 275-300* usually. But I turn and paint every 7 minutes.
But I've never done mine in my smoker. Mine's not built for that.


----------



## joep1999 (Jan 20, 2018)

I decided to thaw them first.  What’s the best recipe ( not a big fan of bbq covered ribs..)


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 20, 2018)

joep1999 said:


> I decided to thaw them first.  What’s the best recipe ( not a big fan of bbq covered ribs..)



Good deal.
I'm a painter myself. What I do is to get them going, and then lightly paint on my own spiced up Sweet Baby Rays, but thin. Just a nice tint.
Once I start that, I do a very light paint at each turn. It builds a cooked on glaze. I turn every 7 minutes, and cross-hatch to get those grill lines.

I spice up the SBR with Granulated Garlic, Black Pepper, Montreal Steak seasoning, Onion Powder, a bit of Lowery's Season Salt, and I like to add a glob of sage honey. (Glob - 3-4 ounces in about 8 ounces of SBR)
Last time I did ribs, I forgot to add the honey. And danged if they didn't like them better! :confused:
(Fine! I'll save my honey for maself!) :mad::p
Basically, the SBR is just a carrier for the dry ingredients. It bakes on and you can see the flavor goodies in the crust.

I've stuck with what the group likes. But back when I could be the Steak and Potato guy I am, I mixed the dry ingredients, and sprinkled them on the meat. No SBR.
I just picked the things that tasted good to me, and instead of adding them separately, I mixed them in a small bowl, and when the finger test tasted good to me, there was my rub, or sprinkle as it were.
Eventually it found it's way into one of those shaker jars, and I named it "Sonny's Secret Seasoning" :rolleyes:.

So maybe try that. Pick the flavors you and the Family like, and experiment with some proportions in a smallish bowl. Measure as you go so you can reference and repeat it later. But finger taste as you go and find that "Oh Yum" taste.
And when they taste it on your ribs, I bet they say OH YUM!

So there's a couple of ways to go. I'm sure you can find a lot of rub recipes around here to go sauce-less. Rubs turn into sauce with the meat juices.
*Good luck with your smoke! You'll do fine. Keep one eye on the cooking.*

(I burned the crap out of a six rack rib cook when it got away from me and caught fire. Looked bad, really bad. The wife said, their ruined aren't they? :eek:
I told her no, I'll save them! And got to scraping away the charred surfaces, and kept cookin, turnin, and paintin.
It was 111 degrees that day, and I was stayin in the house and going out to turn and paint. I looked out and black smoke was rolling and flames everywhere. Just a few minutes of inattention. Lesson learned! )
Danged if they didn't get gobbled up anyway.
Even that bad, there ain't no sucha thing as a bad rib. Just somes better than others. :p


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 21, 2018)

joep1999 said:


> I decided to thaw them first.  What’s the best recipe ( not a big fan of bbq covered ribs..)



How about you give Al's method a try?
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/perfect-ribs-every-time-this-really-works.240916/


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2018)

Yea give Al's method a try!  :cool:
Al


----------



## grillmonkey (Jan 21, 2018)

I intend to give Al's method a try soon. Was thinking about doing it today, but the weather is going to be so nice I am going to have to get some other things done before it turns cold again.


----------

